# Symphonie Baby Stay



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just purchased Jeanneau Symphonie. Previous owner - quite experienced racer did not remove baby stay for dip pole jibing as he had it under considerable tension and was nervous of removing it temporarily for the jibe. Used end to end jibe. However, the stay is equipped with a quick release mechanism (manufacturer) and I would like some advice here as dip pole jibing is easier?


----------



## abbylea (Jul 31, 2001)

I have same question in jibing the whisker pole/Genoa on my B361. Dealer thought baby stay can be detached for down wind leg without any problem. I e-mailed factory (Mike Watson - Beneteau) asking if detachment was feasible--that was a week ago,still no answer. What quick detachable device do you have on your boat ? Please pass any more information you receive.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

It was not all that uncommon in the 1970''s to have a highfield lever and quick release pin for removing the baby stay for dip pole jibing. Alternatively the babystay would be made up on a block and tackle and would be eased back to the mast during a dip pole jibe. That said, it was not all that unusual to do an end for end jibe, even on a pretty big boat that had a babystay.

Jeff


----------



## abbylea (Jul 31, 2001)

Jeff
Thanks for the input. Only release mechanism I see in catalogs are ABI one for $350+ and a Johnson shroud lever for $46+. Johnson solution is good for 1500 lbs., but I have no idea what load my babv stay should handle. Still have not had a answer from Beneteau !!! 
billhereus
what is the release mechanism on your boat ?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I don''t have a babystay. Boats with babystays are deal killers for me. As a single-hander babystays are such a pain in the butt and represent a real hazzard that a boat that needed a babystay would be scratched from my list. I have spent a fair amount of time on boats with babystays though and the solutions range right across the board. 

Iam surprised that you have not heard back from Beneteau. I have always gotten very quick responses from Marion S.C.

Jeff


----------



## davidk (Feb 1, 2002)

Our babystay is 10mm dyneema with a swivel Gibb hook to the deck. Therefore it can be removed instantly, and it needs to be available because it doubles as our spinn pole uphaul/topping lift. We always remove the staysail before the spinn hoist, so this works. Infact when racing (i.e. when we will want a spinn hoist v quickly) we rarely use the staysail preferring the 135% Genoa or the blade jib as the upwind sail choice for speed. When cruising ... well the priorities are different.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Previous owner fitted an extension to the quick release handle to make removing the stay easier. However, it is under considerable tension and, having spent some time getting the mast shape OK and reasonable tension on the shrouds, there is no way I can reduce that tension on the baby stay. Removing it for the jibe is not really practical, I reckon.

End to end jibing is a bit of a faff though ....


----------



## owenmccall (Feb 10, 2004)

*baby stay?*



Jeff_H said:


> I don''t have a babystay. Boats with babystays are deal killers for me. As a single-hander babystays are such a pain in the butt and represent a real hazzard that a boat that needed a babystay would be scratched from my list. ...........
> Jeff


This is a very old response of yours Jeff, but could you explain just what it is about baby stays that you don't like? I am thinking of adding one to my boat as a heavy air option (the rig does not require it).

Thanks,
Own


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Dear Own-
In his post, Jeff mentions that he likes to singlehand, and that having a babystay makes gybing the pole a P.I.T.A. and dangerous. With a babystay rigged, you have to do an end-for-end gybe. Singlehanded, this means lots of loose ends flapping around and things that can go wrong while the boat wallows through the maneuver with no one at the helm. The babystay also makes it necessary to handle the loose pole further out on the foredeck - adding to the danger. Using lazy sheets and guys without a babystay enables you to perform a dip pole gybe, which gives you much more control over the situation. It's also a lot quicker (and safer) to switch the guy in the jaws on a dip-pole gybe than it is to be fishing around with a pole swinging from just the topping lift. 

If you're only going to rig your babystay in heavy weather, possibly to hoist a staysail or storm jib instead of your genoa, then you're not likely to be flying a spinnaker at that point, and the issue won't affect you. When the chute's up, the crew can put the babystay away. If you've got a boat that needs the babystay to keep the rig in the boat, or to bend the mast for tuning, then it's a different story. I've been on boats that stowed them when not needed, and even then they can be a hassle: clunking around and getting in the way of smooth leads and such. Getting a mast that's strong enough without is is a much simpler solution. K.I.S.S.


----------



## owenmccall (Feb 10, 2004)

*KISS the baby(stay) goodbye?*

Thanks, Paul, for the very clear reply. I had not considered the effect of a baby stay on spinnaker handling. My initial thoughts were that perhaps a baby-stay (as opposed to a more forward, cutter-like, inner forestay) that was JUST big enough to fly the #4 could be attached at the hounds (thereby avoiding running backs) and far enough aft on the foredeck (forward edge of cabintop) to not be too interfering when tacking the genoa. The thought was that this would be rigged as a permanent stay, thereby avoiding the greater expense, rigging time, and clanking around when not in use (as you mentioned) of a removable stay. But maybe this is not such a hot idea after all.


----------

